
Wireless Networks Pose No Known Health Risk - hprotagonist
https://tidbits.com/2019/12/06/worried-about-5g-and-cancer-heres-why-wireless-networks-pose-no-health-risk/
======
rasz
in other news Mobile phones cause tumours
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/15/mobile-
phones-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/15/mobile-phones-cause-
tumours-italian-court-rules-defiance-evidence)

~~~
Tagbert
From the article.... as ruled by an Italian court in defiance of evidence.

------
jerome-jh
Looks like independent information.

